# A use for Wattles!



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ha ha ha Angie and Bambi have found a use for Xcell's wattles.... Pacifiers! When my mom and I saw Xcell this morning her wattles were soaked from the kids sucking on them! lol I wish I had the camera with me! :idea:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

:slapfloor: Thats to funny! That Xcell is something else, she is a great mom, certainly a keeper in that respect!!!!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i had my first two kids born with wattles last year, sera and gibson used eachtohers wattles for pacifiers. Their mom had non and they were bottle raised. They got them from their dad. 
It was so funny sera was born first, i had a goat friend there too. i had totally forgotten valentino had wattles. and when jen yelled out that she has wattles im like what oh yea her dad has them. I never liked the way they looked but now i love them. Sera is very affectionate and likes her cheeks and chin scratched, and i gently pull on her wattles. She seems to enjoy it. 
Ok sorry for hijacking your post.
beth


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Don't worry about it. I love goat stories/experiences!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

How funny-


----------



## jazlyn (Oct 29, 2007)

:slapfloor: I always woundered what those were for! *Finnaly*! Now I know. :ROFL:


----------

